# Cheap Smurfette Costume For Kids



## Bro13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Look great! Oh the childhood memories!


----------



## Eugene1488 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks lol. Thinking of adding some accessories as well ie. mittens, shoe covers, makeup (?) wig (?)


----------

